
Ask HN: What can possibly trigger an idling phone to start playing music? - pacavaca
A locked phone is laying on the table and suddenly, without any interaction with it, starts playing music through YouTube music app. It&#x27;s kind of not a big deal but as an engineer, I&#x27;m very curious to know what could have possibly triggered such a buggy behavior. Also, can this &quot;something&quot; be used as a security hole?<p>More context: the phone is on wifi, no Bluetooth devices are paired
======
ggm
Accidentally triggered voice assist which was parsed as play music?

